# soiny clie and outlook memo function



## jcbjwwb (Apr 8, 2003)

I am hotsyncing my Sony Clie with MS Outlook. All works fine except for memo function. I can't get Outlook "Notes" to sync onto Clie, which is strange because I originally got the Outlook notes on my computer by syncing them from the Clie where they originally resided as "memos'-- then I had to reload the CLie software for some reason and was unable to get it to work the other way.

Clie is clueless on this one. Any ideas?


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

First of all, what model Clie do you have??? If I can remember correctly, when I set up my computer to hotsync with my Clie PEG-SL10 it requested that I checkmark which applications I wanted to have the hotsync point to. You may want to open the "palm desktop" and see if the notes are being stored in there... If they are you would need to have it point to outlook. How this is accomplished, other than re-installing the application, is beyond me (I looked around the application myself and couldn't find anything). Good luck and if I find anything additional I'll post again.


----------



## jcbjwwb (Apr 8, 2003)

Dear anlore 2001:

I'm using a Clie PEG-T615C. I checked the Palm desktop and the notes are not being stored there. Thanks for the try. Any other tips you come across are welcome.


----------

